# Lake Erie Bass in the Bay



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Here's a video of some bassin' at Presque Isle...what a place...love fishing it. :F


----------



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

Enjoy your vids.

Was there in may a few times when smallie bite was solid.

Wheres my pie!


----------



## fieldstream13 (May 20, 2014)

Is presque as good as west and east harbors??


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Awesome video as usual and looks like a fun gang you had along. 
If you want some info on some off shore fishing up there shoot me a PM.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

fieldstream13 said:


> Is presque as good as west and east harbors??


does this compare?

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Consistantly from April-Sept (NO), but well worth the trip in spring.
After the spring fury the fish spread out and inside the bay gets hammered hard. I dont even fish the bay after mid-may because of the pressure it gets. Fish will relate to the rocky shoreline-dropoffs until the end of June and then it's all off shore hunting. Seems like the fish stay out in open water into the fall because i have been nearly skunked in late fall fishing beautiful days on prime rocky areas with drops from 8-18'. Spoons and Dropshoting are mainstays and if you are not very proficient with electronics it can be super frustrating.

QUOTE=avantifishski;1876002]does this compare?

Sent from my MILESTONE3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app[/QUOTE]


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

fieldstream13 said:


> Is presque as good as west and east harbors??


IMO better!


----------

